# Road Trip in Vic



## annaa (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm going on a road trip to Victoria, gonna drive from Newcastle.

I'm on a tight budget and gonna sleep in my car, where is "safe" places to park and sleep?
What is the must see places?

Cheers
anna


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Anna, 

There are a number of truck stops along the way from Newcastle to Victoria which are supposedly safe. I am quite a light sleeper so they were way too noisy for me lol but never the less if you are watching the pennies! Another option is to sleep in a campsite - you can park your car on a tent site and just pay a low amount to keep it there - they also have showers so it means you can stay fresh and plus you will run into a lot of backpackers doing it this way too! Places to see, where to start! You must go travel along the Great Ocean Road, visit Apollo Bay, Melbourne, Philip Island, Princess Margaret Rose Caves and Snowy River are all personal faves, such a tough choice though! If you need anymore info just ask!


----------

